# نماذج للملفات الواجب تحضيرها من طرف المشرف على المشروع



## ayyaou (1 مايو 2009)

أبدء هذا الموضوع بنموذج لخطة إدارة الإتصالات
Communication Management Plan



أرجو من الإخوة إكمال باقي الملفات


----------



## eyes_reader (1 مايو 2009)

thanks alot ...............................


----------



## arch_mazen (1 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر لك 
نتمنى بقية الملفات و ان توضع في ملف واحد منظم

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ayyaou (2 مايو 2009)

نموذج وثيقة المشروع
Project Charter template


نموذج بيان نطاق المشروع
Project Scope Statement Template


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابونور سمور (2 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
مشكورين​


----------



## alaa eldin farag (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد البيلى 1 (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ( أشكركم لقبول عضويتى واتمنى ان استفيد من جميع المهندسين الى موجودين انا مراقب ولست مهندس وأرجوا منكم ان تنفعونى بعلمكم وشكرا لكم


----------



## binlltam (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*منتدى لا لا ابدا ؟؟؟؟*

اشكرك اخي الكريم على مجهودك بس بصراحة دون مجاملة هذا ليس منتدى بل موسوعة هندسية تضم طبقة راقية واختصاصين اجلاء اسأل الله لهم التوفيق ومواصلة النجاح وعمارة الارض .

اشكركم جميعا ادارة ومشرفين واعضاء على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات والتفاني في المبادرة بالمعلومة.

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::75::75::20::20::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## mustafasas (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير علي هذه املفات الرائعة و المميزة


----------



## abosalah1 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كلخير على الملفات


----------



## واثق الخطوه (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## akram621 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمنى معرفة المزيد من الملفات لاتمن من اداء عملى على اكمل وجة وبارك الله فى كل من اسهم


----------



## tariq tebar (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*thanks*


----------



## عادل الفيصل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وفقك الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق مجموعة النماذج وهي من إنتاج شركة Method 1 2 3 وهي من أقوي الشركات في الإدارة 


إليكم هذه المجموعة من القوالب الجاهزة والتى تسهل مهام مدير المشروع

Project Management - Kit 

is a step-by-step process for managing projects
It gives you a roadmap ahead ,so you always know what you have to do and when to do it
It comes with all of the tools, templates and examples you need to do things quickly
It also boosts the quality of your work​ 
يمكنك الرجوع للرابط التالي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222379.html

وتجدون في المرفقات 
Project management - Kit

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## محمد السواكنى (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكلر على الملفات القيمة


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al zamil (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكور على المجهود


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Jamal (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## iraqivisionary (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ *ayyaou 

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه النماذج الرائعة 

أريد أن أعرف هل يوجد لها بقية أم لا ؟؟؟

الأخ م . محمد عبدالرحمن 

جزاك الله كل خير على الإضافة والتكملة الرائعة 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

*و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
​


----------



## himaelnady (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## قلم معماري (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس علي المعلومات المرفقة كما اريد ان اضيف هذه الورقة المفيدة جدا لتعم الاستفادة للجميع.
تذكروا دائما​' A well planned project has a well planned Communication strategy '​


----------



## لابتووووب (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووور اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد السواكنى (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## nofal (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

